# Project Classic 2.0



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I just got a good deal on this Classic, trailer, and 40 lb Riptide.So now its time to rip it apart. Its hard for me to just leave somethin alone. The motor i got (from ORLGheenoer), is a 25 suzuki 2 stroke and is set up with stick steering. My plan right now is to put a false floor in it and a console. then take the stick steering bow and turn it sideways under the console and build an adapter for a steering wheel, so it'll be super touchy. I'm sure it'll escalate into a huge project. Definitely be some metal works goin on her, platform, rod holers, possible casting platform. I'm gonna build a small seat stand in front of the back seat so that i can make the back bench dry storage with a hatch on top. I think i'll go ahead and shut my mouth now  :-X before i talk myself into makin this too complicated and time consuming. 

this is what i got done today. Cut the well out and de-railed it. And made a pretty good mess out of it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Neat, with the tank cut out, it's a full hull livewell.
That ought to keep you busy chasing mud minnows
and live shrimp between casts. Plus lots of room
for 30 lb reds and 10 lb trout. Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great pick up! That's what I was looking for! How much would something like that run me?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

every one that i found was wass atleast $1000 to $1500 with a decent trailer. But my buddy was tight for cash so he gave it to me for $800. i've been lookin for 3 or 4 months though, just gotta wait for a deal to come by.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome boat man, im sure that classic will turn out sweet seeing your build of your other noe. i just made a casting platform and a do it yourself stick it lol (no pictures yet) any other ideas you plan for the boat?


----------



## GatorDebaiter (Jan 20, 2008)

This is going to be awesome! I look forward to seeing the finished result!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Love the BF hammer!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh its a BF hammer alright. That was for when the baitwell wasn't cooperatin.

And i don't know yet BTAP, usually things just pop up during the build. I'm sure there will be little tricks here and there. I did this paint job on my airboat with these cool 3 layer stencils i have. i'll probably do this boat with them too. i'm gonna change up the colors a little though. Some more greens and stuff.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you notice any flex or movement in the hull when you cut out the center box? Been thinking about taking mine out...


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't think the boat is going to flex terribly, but i am putting a false floor and a console in it. and where you see the foam is exposed in the pics, i'm going to beef up with some heavy glass. i may lay a couple strips of nytec from left to right across the hull too to stiffin it up too. But classics have pretty stiff side walls anyway with that foam glassed in there.

As we always say when were buildin stuff, PBA, (probably be alright) ;D


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

YAY another project from a fellow camo guy! I loved your 13. We've got the same open boat concept and I can't wait to see how this diamond turns out! Have you ever thought of a "joystick" side to side steering? Might be cool... : ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

0o0o0o... awesome paint job James!!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What kind of foam do they glass in there? The wheels are turning for our new (kinda) 15'4" highsider...


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Its a 2 part foam from BSAF. i don't know the exact name of it, you could call the shop and find out. they have huge tanks of it at the Gheenoe shop, i'm sure they could help you out. That stuff's mess though. especially when the foam gun plugs up and back fires in your face  Acetone is always good to have on hand.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

pretty sick boat there swizz!! looks alot like carvers lol.  too bad he wouldn't let that yamaha go with it ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh i'm gonna get the Yami. One way or another. Wait and see.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah its only a matter of time, before he gets tired of looking at it sitting in the garage. When your done riggin that classic up let me know, im thinkin about putting a deck in the front of mine and could use a little help!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Oh i'm gonna get the Yami. One way or another. Wait and see.


I talked to mike the other day and he's trying to sell the yami, he said he would take 1,600$, but you might be able to talk him down, he sounded like he really wanted to get rid of it. ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Got a little done today. i had to grind down the remains of the baitwell which i'm still feeling the (itchy) effects of. I cut the false floor to fit and cut a piece to wall off the back seat for dry storage. after i sand the inside i'll just about be ready to lay some glass.

























Wyatt's grab rail gettin painted today









The armada


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Looking Great!!! Can't wait to see the finish product! Love the armada pic!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Worked on her some saturday. its startin to take a little shape now. and i got big plans for paint, metal works and powder coating [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif] . which just means more money, but its gonna be cool. oh and i'm gonna try to build a hydraulic jack plate too. Sam at the Gheenoe shop has to order some gel for the interior, but as soon as thats in i'm gonna take it down there and we're gonna use the chop gun so i don't have to hand lay everything. there's a lot of glass that goes on that false floor. and while its down there i'm gonna spray the interior gel too. so hopefully next week the interior will be all done except rigging it with rails and such. 

Back hatch cut in for dry storage










Bigger hatch for the console for easier access for the battery




























glassed in some stiffeners under the false floor










foam board to separate the livewell from the console










me as denim dan










These holes were preventing my dry storage from being dry, so they had to go. i screwed a waxed 2x4 on the back side then filled hole with putty and put some matt over it.



















had to make a sump for the livewell




























had to patch up some more holes where the stern light and a rod holder were










foam board glassed in










my army of onlookers helpin me out


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

This thing is looking great. I love seeing your projects...very innovative.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great work. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! I like what you did with the rear bench seat, great idea for dry storage. 

Great work, I like the flat floor.

-T


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Sam Gheen helped me out a lot wed and an friday night on my new boat. we glassed in the false floor and console wed, plus tons of grinding. then tonight (friday) we gelled the white and i webbed the red and the black. looks ok know but i think the finished product will bring it all out.\\done sanding



















Sam sprayin the white










just the white










me webbein the red










red and black webed





















just got my jet black interlux perfection for the exterior and tons of goodies. so should be takin shape soon!!!!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job on the pictures! Thanks for sharing your build.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

man thats gonna be a sweet rig when you finish it.... I like the color scheme... the jet black is going to be sweet looking.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Looking Great! Did you say you're doing the hull black?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah i'm doin Interlux's 2 part Perfection jet black


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Stayed up a little late tonight gettin a head start on the metal and mounted my jack plate i got from Tom today. i put it and the motor on so i could build the platform knowing exactly where my motor will be in any position.

My new (to me) Tom C electric jack plate










Top hoop for my platform with me super sweet motor notch   










It grew a couple legs. as far on it as i got tonight.










Little castin platform i put together tonight as well










more to come tomorrow. fun fun


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow! you have been busy.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

looking good dude


----------



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

*WOW, that thing looks fantastic. *


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

That's gonna be a sweet rig. What's the purpose of the sump for the livewell? Did you buy the console, where?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah i bought the console from Gheen Mfg. in titusville. The sump in the livewell was needed because of the false floor. normally for a livewell drain you just drill through the bottom of your hull. but with the false floor you have to make a sump in order for livewell to drain/fill right


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Sneak peak of my platform. Still far from done, but got the basic layout. Seat's gonna be bench seat style with a backrest on the platform.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Do you see bent pipe when you sleep? ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Got my cushions in friday and a second coat of black on her today


----------



## fishin4reel (May 12, 2008)

Boat looks great. You do good work.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> Boat looks great. You do good work.


X2! I am always looking for more updates on this thread...and MORE PICS, MORE PICS!

Dave


----------



## Drosophila (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome job with the rebuild! What material did you use for the false floors?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

for the false floor i just got a sheet of fiberglass from the gheenoe shop the used some heavy glass to glass it in. its pretty stout.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

I dig the all black- your gheenoe is officially "murdered out". was the perfection easy to apply? its 2-part, roll and tip, correct? nice damn work!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

it'll be murdered if i black out my trailer and wheels  the perfection was a little different that the brightside. i accidently dry rolled it in a couple spots. so on my next two coats after i wet sand, i'm gonna thin it a little and spray it. i can't afford to mess up the next two coats. i'm no painter.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

how much paint did your classic call for- 2 quarts? 1/2 gal? im debating brightside, perfection, or awlgrip for my highsider paint job next month...that black is the sh!t!!


----------



## Gatorjaw (May 1, 2007)

You've got madd skills and your classic is looking great. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

got my final coat on her yesterday, then just placed some goods on her to see how the colors and everything look together. still gotta finish the castin and polin platform and rig it sll out. just thought i'd keep ya'll posted.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

That boat looks great! Is there another project going on in the background there? :-?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah a 15'4 HS. i'm gonna try to take a new armada pic this week. We have 2 classics, 2 15'4's, and a lowsider in the yard right now!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The boat looks great OSWLD...Good work!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks awesome James!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. And Sophie, if your lucky you might get to ride in it sometime ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well she's not completely done but though i'd share some pics. this boat is more than i ever expected and is a dream come true for me. the ultimate budget boat in my opinion!!!

my platform with the new cushions










http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q245/jfoswald/P4270076.jp
g

still waitin on my black hatch for the console



















she's officially named SHALLOW GRAVE, stickers on order



















nice and clean console









Big Rob makin it happen at Gheen Mfg





























areator set up










just checkin out the metal on the boat










and of course my red LED's!



















More to come with finished, powder coated metal worx, trollin motor, more lights, speakers, rod holders and of course, cup holders! oh yeah and motor


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see the rest. Truly amazing, man. Congrats.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

dude, that rocks.. congrats
u still have to eat a catfish st8 off the fire tho.. and filet it with my bait knife...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

that thing is sweet...looks so stealth...especially with the red led's at night. What are you going to name her...Blackbird is my suggestion(as in SR71)...

You do some kick-a$$ work! Looking forward to seeing the next set of pics...fish blood and spilt beer on the deck perhaps?

Dave


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

the name SHALLOW GRAVE, the drink PABST BLUE RIBBON!!!!!

and i will be eatin fire cooked catfish with a bait knife this sept Lil Tate ;D


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

You know, I asked Brett this, and now I'm asking you, "When do you ever find time to sleep?" ;D

Kemo


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll have to take you up on that ride James!!! That boat is sick!! I'll have a Pabst please! ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well it was a race to get this boat done before my campin trip deadline. But after a few long nights at the shop i pulled it off with much help from Sammy Gheen. He helped me out way more than he had to.

But of course as soon as i get to Ginnie springs, my 'waterproof' digital camera got water in it so i got crp for pics all weekend. just a couple off my phone. i should be gettin a new one tom, so i'll do a lil photo shoot and post some good ones 

oh did i mention i got a brand new tohatsu 2 stroke 40 horse


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice, that boat is starting to look like a cop magnet. lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Est WOT MPH with the 40?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That is one vicious 'noe...


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nicest classic hands down ..good job bro! now go do what its made to do..get some blood on her!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm thinkin i'm gettin high 30's right now but i think i'll get more like mid 40's once i get my trim tabs and new prop. but it moves, thats for sure [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif]

And i put my first fish in her this evening. little dink bass outta fox lake.




















My brother in my boat


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

DAMNNN james that classic came out sweet!!! give me a ring next time you head to fox lake, i'd like to see that boat in person!! and take a little ride..


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

very nice work - that thing is just sick! and a fish on yoru first splash is a good sign!


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Jesus that thing must haul ass!!!

I'm jealous


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet Ride James!

How much the motor weigh?

Is that carburator 40hp tohatsu at 150lbs? That's what I had before on my classic. 

Congrats!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet Ride James!

How much the motor weigh?

Is that carburator 40hp tohatsu at 150lbs? That's what I had a tiller 40 before on my classic. 

If u want.......put the battery in front of the bow and put the gas tank inside the storge of the console and it will help balanced better, stop walking and gain a better speed.

Congrats!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah its the carburated one around 150. i kinda want to cut the front deck outta it now and build an aluminum fuel cell in the same shape of the deck then glass over it. i think once i get my trim tabs i'll really be able to tweak it a little.

plus i still need to adjust my throttle cable cuz i'm only runnin 5g's and should be runnin around 5800.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Boat looks sweet dude... Nice work! We definately need some high speed fly-by video! [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The boat looks amazazing. You really know how to get loose with aluminum making those platforms.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks a lot guys. i still can't believe i own this boat everytime i sit in it!!

And don't worry about the high speed videos. i should be gettin my new camera today and i'm gonna to a long edited video of me runnin.

And i know this is gonna sound very NASCARish....but i wanted to thank everyone that has help me put this boat together: Tony and Junior from Accurate Powder Coating, Sam, Pugar, and Mr. Harley Gheen, my cousin Joe with all the welding and tools he lets me use , and any one else that layed a hand on it helpin me sand and grind. and of course all you guys for all the great information!!!

oh and Tom for the good deal on the jackplate thats not on yet (and i know, i still owe you $30).

THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Sweet James! Where's that ride?? ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

couple phone shots today. if you haven't noticed, i'm completely obsessed with this boat


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Obsessed? Really? ;D

BTW, what's to become of the fabulous 13?

Kemo


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

sadly enough it was sold to fund this build. but i'm workin on gettin another 13. i love those little things. i already have big plans for a boat i don't even own yet


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the jackplate fixed or hydraulic? Any closeup pictures of the motor mounted to it?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

the motor has stock tilt and it is bolted straight to the transom for now . i have one of Tom C's electric actuated jack plates but its not wide enough for this motor but it *IS* powerful enough. so as soon as i rebuild it to fit the motor i'll have tilt and jack


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Unbelievable build. you rock man. I'm currently doing some upgrades on my skiff but I wish I knew how to do half of what you've done!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Unbelievable build. you rock man. I'm currently doing some upgrades on my skiff but I wish I knew how to do half of what you've done!



Half of that is having access to the proper equipment. The other half is just being a bad ass....lol


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

well, in my case it's definitely the missing equipment! lmao! you gonna be around if I need your help this weekend?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> well, in my case it's definitely the missing equipment! lmao! you gonna be around if I need your help this weekend?



I might be heading to mingo on Sunday, but give me a call.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> > Unbelievable build. you rock man. I'm currently doing some upgrades on my skiff but I wish I knew how to do half of what you've done!
> 
> 
> 
> Half of that is having access to the proper equipment. The other half is just being a bad ass....lol



Yeah there was a little bit of BadAssNess involved. thats word i made up and almost named her that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Unbelievable build. you rock man. I'm currently doing some upgrades on my skiff but I wish I knew how to do half of what you've done!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Lol, you got to stop messing around and come down to Miami and make me a pair of platforms for my skiff.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I mentioned this on Kemo's build up and didn't want to put this on his and take away from his cool build.

But unfortunately i wrecked my truck the other night headin out to stay at my buddies house that lives on the river to fish a tournament the next mornin. The dirt road was messed up bad and I clipped a telephone and it caught my rear right tire and spun me out. 

I looked to my left durin it all, and saw the worst thing in the world, my boat slidin still on the trailer after it had already flipped once. It came of the ball and ripped the safety chains off!

The truck is possibly totaled cuz i ended up in a ditch full of water.

The boat  , is a sore sight right now. But mainly due to the platform bein completely trashed. but on the bright side my platform saved my motor. So i need a new cowling, other than that the motor is fine. Not a whole lot of damage to the boat though. it slid a little on one side and dinged the console, scraped up the steerin wheel, knocked around the battery, scraped up my cushions a little, and a little damage to one of the rails.

But i'll get some pics up soon, but its hard for me to look at it right now. But i have full coverage and it covers anything i was pullin to, so hopefully everything'll work out.
Sorry to post such damage w/out pics.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I mentioned this on Kemo's build up and didn't want to put this on his and take away from his cool build.
> 
> But unfortunately i wrecked my truck the other night headin out to stay at my buddies house that lives on the river to fish a tournament the next mornin. The dirt road was messed up bad and I clipped a telephone and it caught my rear right tire and spun me out.
> 
> ...


I would have cried...especially after all of the hard work that was put into it.  Real men show some emotion!  :'(

I'm really sorry to hear that, though. Your classic was my favorite. It'll be back to normal soon, though. Especially since everything was covered!

Keep us posted


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry for your loss! Thankful your ok though... everything can be replaced over time...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear the bad news, but at least you are ok. With your skills you will have her looking great in no time.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

That sucks man. I would have cried. I freakin love your boat.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sad to hear about your boat but this is nothing more than a temporary set back for you dude, you have great skills and an eye for detail  i have no doubt in my mind that you and the boat will come back bigger and better than you ever were . good luck


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I'm sick right now for you. I love your boats and I can only imagine what was going through your head as you wrecked. I'm glad you're ok, and I hope everything ends up ok with your truck and boat. Good luck dude.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. i for sure need the inspiration right now. Today i was told that insurance is NOT covering my boat. Even though i was told last saturday they were. What a$$holes! [smiley=cloud.gif]


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

damn ozzy that blows.. i know i has nervous about getting the first few scratches on my gheen, i couldn't imagine having to watch that,especially after all that work. I know evertime i hit a big bump while towing the boat the first thing i do is look in the mirror to make sure she's ok!!  well its only a shallow grave so diggin it out shouldn't be too bad!!


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

man, I think you can tell that just about this entire forum is mourning for you...BUT have all the confidence in the world that you will bounce back and have it looking like new...if not better in short order.

Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, glad you are ok. On the bright side if they total the boat you could get a LT25.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That really is a tragedy. Although it is a setback, from your posts we can tell Shallow Grave will come out of it just fine, maybe even better. Look at it this way, if the boat didn't already have enough character, it sure does now.


----------



## hyram (Jun 25, 2009)

Great Gheenoe project, beautiful work. Do you customize other peoples boats or just your own? 
I just got a super and love it. Photo below.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice super! I love those boats. i usually just have time to work on my own stuff. but i'll do a little here and there for people when i get the time. i just feel bad cuz i can't ever get anything done in a timely matter. busy busy busy


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Great Gheenoe project, beautiful work.  Do you customize other peoples boats or just your own?
> I just got a super and love it. Photo below.


Was that the one that was one Evilbay and listed as a Classic hull? If so, I posted the seller to tell him it wasn't a classic but a super. Hope I didn't cause you to pay more....

Welcome to the forum. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought an 07 Classic ... The guy thought he had a Highsider LOL


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Dang dude, tough break there. Your truck policy will cover any damage that a towed trailer does (property damage coverage), but not damage to the trailer itself. For that you need a boat policy with collision coverage. You might be very surprised how inexpensive it is, and just what an accident like this would pay you to fix it! Look into it when you get it back on the water. 

Everyone else out there who is uninsured should check it out too, accidents do happen. It's why I go to work everyday.


----------

